# primo conditions!!!



## sativa (Feb 10, 2009)

hey guys , turned out to be a pretty good night ,(even with the full moon) first up was a eastern small eye that was movin way to quick to get a shot , second was a massive roughy, that i missed as well , 3rd was a nice golden crown , 4th was a a giant panda snail (lol) it was pretty big , in a shot you can sorta judge a little from the side of the car door the slug was about 15 cm long , 5th was a RK coastal , poor thing , 6th was one of the biggest BTS we have ever seen , and so inquisitive was trying to climb my leg , and he thought the tongs was a tree , he was about 6 foot , 7 th was a cool blind snake , and 8th was a road kill bandi bandi , the last 2 were found on the way home , so there you go kids . dont always believe in superstitions about the moon .....enjoy ...jase


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

where are all the other pics ?


----------



## sativa (Feb 10, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

nice pics but have one big problem YOUR TONGS how barbaric! , you realise the damage that can be done and is done to snakes by using those horrid things?


----------



## sativa (Feb 10, 2009)

ya , they are bad things , thats why i dont actually use them as tongs , more as a hook at home , i sent my partner out to get me a hook and she came home with tongs :? go figure


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

good to hear that you dont use them as tongs ,besides the damage that can be done to snakes like bone breaking, tearing of the skin etc..you also stress the snake out it goes straight into a threat mode as it feels under attack so you have a agro snake on hand ,which becomes a dangerous situation and then it also gives people a false sense of security which isnt good either...snake hooks are easy to make you can get old golf clubs and cut the club off at the end shape a bit of wire and weld the tip onto the stick ...or thick plyable wire can be bent into shape as long as there are no sharp slags left on wire that works too..


----------



## sativa (Feb 10, 2009)

and some more


----------



## sativa (Feb 10, 2009)

i new i shouldnt have posted a pic with the tongs , regardless of how i use them , so to those of you that are reading this and dont have much experiance and want to start feild herping , dont buy tongs and catch snakes!!!!!!! just look and and take pics , ... redbelly ive been around snakes since i was 7 so thats 23 years , the only time i have ever used the tongs for real was on a massive brown that was in my mates house under his couch , they have 2 kids under 5, and the snake wasnt happy, so i did what i had to do , (without hurting or crushing the snake , then i relocated it , i dont really want to start a slagging match on here just look at the pics for what they are and enjoy , and thaks for the advice , im sure there will be readers out there that have a smarter missus than mine  cheers


----------



## mungus (Feb 10, 2009)

Love the snail...........................


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

sativa said:


> i new i shouldnt have posted a pic with the tongs , regardless of how i use them , so to those of you that are reading this and dont have much experiance and want to start feild herping , dont buy tongs and catch snakes!!!!!!! just look and and take pics , ... redbelly ive been around snakes since i was 7 so thats 23 years , the only time i have ever used the tongs for real was on a massive brown that was in my mates house under his couch , they have 2 kids under 5, and the snake wasnt happy, so i did what i had to do , (without hurting or crushing the snake , then i relocated it , i dont really want to start a slagging match on here just look at the pics for what they are and enjoy , and thaks for the advice , im sure there will be readers out there that have a smarter missus than mine  cheers


 sativa i dont want it turning into a sleying match either but you add tongs to a pic and you get the rumble in the jungle ...especially from the licenced snake catchers...I appreciate,what you have said and respect that you have made comment that you dont use them except for that situation,but will stick with what I said and wont take it back with no disrespect to you either but hopefully will make others realise that tongs are for BBQ and kitchen use or holding onto food for feed time not for catching


----------



## scorps (Feb 10, 2009)

You take tongs herping? 

Even if you only use them as a hook why are they with you herping, you arnt allowed to touch the animals and yeah I know the story every one has picked up a snake for a pic but IMO taking tongs and harassing all the wild snakes is a bit to far.


----------



## Kris (Feb 10, 2009)

Good find. I've found up here that the moon phase doesn't mean to much or the temp for that matter when looking for snakes at night. I've also been out in "perfect" conditions and found nothing and found quite a bit in "bad" conditions. Not all snakes read the books.

Kris


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 10, 2009)

RedBellyBite you stole those words from Scales and Tails magazine 

I have tongs and have used them a couple times but only as last resort. I am hoping to further up my training where we can be taught how to get the elapids out of tight places such as cluttered sheds. My training involved chasing them across the paddock where there are no obstacles and tailing them and dropping them into our bag. So I am still a little timid of them when it comes to getting them out of holes and places.

Thankfully though, I have only used my tongs three times and no harm done except one time - once when a red belly was stuck down a fencepost hole full of water, my hook would not catch the slippery bugger. And the second time was not such a happy ending when ppl's dog come in and attacked the snake and the third time I had a red belly wrapped in and out a crate of beer bottles, I only used the tongs as support for his long body till I got him outside, then I released him, he went straight into the bag.

Sativa looks like you had a great night. I never get to see anything when I go out. Love the bandy bandy. Cute little snakes they are.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 10, 2009)

give him a break, the tongs weren't being used in a cruel manner and he claims that he doesn't use them in such a way.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 10, 2009)

yea great pics by the way


----------



## saratoga (Feb 10, 2009)

If you feel that you absolutely have to use tongs (and I can't think of any reason why) then at least fit them with some type of padding....high density foam or whatever.

I can't understand even using them as a hook..that would be rather cumbersome...given that a basic hook is so easy to make or purchase.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 10, 2009)

Kris said:


> Good find. I've found up here that the moon phase doesn't mean to much or the temp for that matter when looking for snakes at night. I've also been out in "perfect" conditions and found nothing and found quite a bit in "bad" conditions. Not all snakes read the books.
> 
> Kris



Once you've herped for a while, you will find that most "hard to find" species do follow some fairly specific patterns that are dependant on various weather based stimulus...moon phase, humidity, air pressure, temperature etc. For the common species such as those found by the poster of this thread, they are far less sensitive than SEQ species such as Death Adders, Tiger Snakes, Coral Snakes and Stephens Bandeds. 

As an example, we herped the Brigalow about a fortnight ago, two nights in a row. The first night was absolutely perfect - new moon, humid, warm and overcast with patchy storms around the place. As we expected we did really well - almost twenty species of reptile from nine families in about 6 hours. The next night I went out again, not checking the weather details...the rain had passed and the night was clear, causing the temperature to plummet and the humidity to disappear. Only 7 species from 4 families were found along the same roads at the same times as the night before.


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kris said:


> Good find. I've found up here that the moon phase doesn't mean to much or the temp for that matter when looking for snakes at night. I've also been out in "perfect" conditions and found nothing and found quite a bit in "bad" conditions. Not all snakes read the books.
> 
> Kris


 
Some of mine read the paper

Nice pics


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

m.punja said:


> give him a break, the tongs weren't being used in a cruel manner and he claims that he doesn't use them in such a way.


 punja wasnt giving him a hard time .....kathy I just got out a juvie eastern brown that was in the track of my sliding door with out tongs, hooks are alot more gentle and it was I admit a bit of a nightmare to get out as everytime I hooked up he slid off and went back under the door so had to slide it the other way :evil:but got it out eventually by blocking one part of the track off...so hooked him ,slightly pinned him with my hook,which he took great dislike too and bit into my bag,while he was busy biting i scooped him up and he dropped in..that is really my only beef, when catching ,is the tiny "hot "vens ,pains in the chocolate starfish! preffer the biggies as you can tail them alot easier and have something to work with ....


----------



## sativa (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome . cheers guys might just keep the pics to our selves next time and just write a writen report instead of pics , as for perfect conditions , it was last night for what we were looking for , we have seen a few stephens banded's lately though , the last 2 times we saw them the first time the batteries were dead and the second we forgot the camera , easy to do when you have 4 kids with you


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 10, 2009)

Beats sittin at home no matter what you find. well done nice pics


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 10, 2009)

sativa said:


> awesome . cheers guys might just keep the pics to our selves next time and just write a writen report instead of pics , as for perfect conditions , it was last night for what we were looking for , we have seen a few stephens banded's lately though , the last 2 times we saw them the first time the batteries were dead and the second we forgot the camera , easy to do when you have 4 kids with you


 sativa we love the pics post em anytime


----------



## jase75 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice, must have been a good nite for herping, my brother went for a drive up that way last nite and found a Death Adder, Carpets, Small eyeds and Blind snakes.


----------



## cement (Feb 10, 2009)

sativa said:


> awesome . cheers guys might just keep the pics to our selves next time and just write a writen report instead of pics ,
> 
> Yeah I don't blame ya bro, you wouldn't get a word in edgeways with a hammer and chisel with some eh!
> Looks like you had a good nite.


----------



## mungus (Feb 10, 2009)

m.punja said:


> give him a break, the tongs weren't being used in a cruel manner and he claims that he doesn't use them in such a way.



I agree, there's so many experts out there.....


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 10, 2009)

AWESOME Pictures!! Thank you SO much for posting them. Are Bandi bandi's poisonous?? Are they allowed to be kept, I guess is what I am asking?

I can understand why you don't want to put the pictures up next time. Maybe you could blur or delete the tongs to make certain people happy. But personally, I don't care WHAT you use, just keep showing us the awesome selection you have been lucky enough to find. PLEASE!!!


----------



## sativa (Feb 11, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> AWESOME Pictures!! Thank you SO much for posting them. Are Bandi bandi's poisonous?? Are they allowed to be kept, I guess is what I am asking?
> 
> I can understand why you don't want to put the pictures up next time. Maybe you could blur or delete the tongs to make certain people happy. But personally, I don't care WHAT you use, just keep showing us the awesome selection you have been lucky enough to find. PLEASE!!!


 wild , all im saying is that what is the point ? what you guys forget is that you are the same as me , you get excited when you see a snake , or lizard , or frog,or anything !!! who really gives a flying **** what i use? because everyone is prone to using something one time or another yeah!!!?(besides the fact that reptiles have been my passion for 23 years and i would definetly go out of my way to **** one up with tongs , lol , get a grip 
) i forgot that everyone is an expert on ecology on here , im just an every day person (like you)that loves there reptiles , as if i could ever ****ing hurt them ....QUOTE, if you see my ****ing tongs in a pic again!!! IM NOT DOING ANY DAMAGE YEAH? and i never will ... cheers guys  ill post some more on the weekend,as to your question about the bandi's yes there an elapid and no im not to sure on licenses as iv never had one  cheers


----------



## Kupres (Feb 11, 2009)

Sativa,,,Mate i am hearing ya!!! Dont worry man,, some people just aint got nuthin better to do than be "know it alls" must demented childhood or sumthin i guess,, Its not so much whats being said its how!! This is suposed to be a place of nurturing & sharing,, Sadley a few wrek it for everyone,, Just keep moving on like water of a ducks back....ill come out herping with ya anyday!!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 11, 2009)

Bandi's are mildly venomous, don't usually bite even with careless free handling. They live off a diet of blindsnakes, so would be a bastard to keep, thus very few bother.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2009)

show the posts that we were to hard on him huh?"good to hear that you dont use them as tongs ,besides the damage that can be done to snakes like bone breaking, tearing of the skin etc..you also stress the snake out it goes straight into a threat mode as it feels under attack so you have a agro snake on hand ,which becomes a dangerous situation and then it also gives people a false sense of security which isnt good either...snake hooks are easy to make you can get old golf clubs and cut the club off at the end shape a bit of wire and weld the tip onto the stick ...or thick plyable wire can be bent into shape as long as there are no sharp slags left on wire that works too.." is what i replied to him when he said he didnt use them like that ...no where was i attacking him ...you lot did more attacking me and saratoga for pointing out the obvious


----------



## RooOfBlue (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I for one just LOVE the "holier than thou" attitude some people seem to possess. Sativa, you explained the reason for having tongs in the photo quite clearly and I for one could actually read and understand that. Redbellybite, did you take that name based on some of your past "tailing" exercises?


----------



## coz666 (Feb 13, 2009)

it is a real shame that nearly every thread ends up in someone having a go at someone else.
if some one does something that isnt the other persons way of doing it, you will be hit with a page of desent
a herp community ..........where people come together.
then get ripped to shreds..........and shot out of a cannon
into the sun.


----------



## coz666 (Feb 13, 2009)

its not bloody cannon.................. its catapult, idiot
lol


----------



## Kersten (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe there's no "attacking happening", but I dont see why there has to be a lecture about the evils of tongs when he's made it pretty clear he knows what the problems are with them and has said he doesn't use them "as tongs". Incidentally however, Kris has been talking to a couple of relocators recently have always been die hard anti-tong people and they mentioned the fact that there is a new brand on the market which they themselves have tried and said they're much more user and snake friendly and would consider purchasing them. When someone with 40 years experience throws the idea out there....I tend to take it into consideration :lol:

Oh by the way, nice find Sativa  Sorry to go OT by bringing your herping trip up :lol: I do so love those Bandy Bandy's, must be the Collingwood fan in me coming out.

Coz666, they're not getting shot out into the sun you ignoramus, everyone knows you can only catapault people at night. FFS  :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 13, 2009)

what was wrong in pointing out why tongs are so bad ? saratoga and myself didnt call him any names ,didnt attack him in anyway ,but stated what was obvious ...he made a point he has only ever used it once as a tong grip on a eastern brown,and other then that he uses it as a hook ,to which i replied thats good to hear.;..how was that a put down? ...this forum is about learning as well as putting your 2cents in ,ok sativa may know the risks of what tongs can do ,but the sad thing is you can still buy these on the net and for others that werent sure of the damage and dangerous situations it can put snake and human in ,would be able to read why its not advised to use them....so half of you get off your soap boxes cause truth be told you dont have a clue and clearly are just mob minded and go along with anything just to get you name up in a post !..the tongs he has arent the new ones on the market


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2009)

Righto righto folks.

Am i the only one who doesn't believe Sativa for a second??? Why would you take them and not use them? They would not make an easy to use hook, even a bent coat hanger works better. I don't even see a genuine need to take a hook let alone tongs when 'photographing' herps (Although i would take a hook with me lol). 

This 'lecture' happens every time we see tongs being used inappropriately because we need to encourage best practice and educate people who don't know better. And there are alot of people out there who don't know better. Sativa take it on the chin, accept the advice and better yourself from it. Don't crack the sads because you copped a bit of criticism, we all get it at one stage or another.

With that said though there are times when tongs are needed and they have saved my pale behind a couple of times. The tongs however do need to be heavily modified so they can't do damage to the snake. One of the most skilled catchers i know always takes a set with him on call outs, hardly ever uses them but always takes them.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 13, 2009)

Where did you go herping Sativa? I used to go all the time but gave up after seeing jack schit too many times


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 13, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Once you've herped for a while, you will find that most "hard to find" species do follow some fairly specific patterns that are dependant on various weather based stimulus...moon phase, humidity, air pressure, temperature etc. For the common species such as those found by the poster of this thread, they are far less sensitive than SEQ species such as Death Adders, Tiger Snakes, Coral Snakes and Stephens Bandeds.
> 
> As an example, we herped the Brigalow about a fortnight ago, two nights in a row. The first night was absolutely perfect - new moon, humid, warm and overcast with patchy storms around the place. As we expected we did really well - almost twenty species of reptile from nine families in about 6 hours. The next night I went out again, not checking the weather details...the rain had passed and the night was clear, causing the temperature to plummet and the humidity to disappear. Only 7 species from 4 families were found along the same roads at the same times as the night before.


 


You really sound like you know your stuff Jonno. It sounds like you'd be one of the more experienced members and you'd sure as eggs be one worth gaining info and knowledge from.

If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been keeping repltiles for and what sort of background do you have.

I'm still pretty "green" and learning as I go.

Its great having experienced people like yourself about. Top work bloke.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Jonno, backs to the wall mate.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 13, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Where did you go herping Sativa? I used to go all the time but gave up after seeing jack schit too many times



I'd suggest that you just stop taking jack with you.


Stewart


----------

